# Iso Steens syrup sausage recipe



## Bunneysvg (Dec 30, 2020)

New here. I run an OKJ Highland. I live smoking but I am currently searching for a deer sausage recipe using Steens Syrup similar to that of NuNus here in Lafayette. Any suggestions ?


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a breakfast sausage recipe that uses steens...is that what you are looking for?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board. I think indaswamp may have you covered in your request.

Warren


----------

